# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt, sửa chữa bảo hành toàn bộ hệ thống thiết bị điện nhà máy

## nguyencnc86

bên mình nhận thiết kế thi công lắp đặt cung cấp vật tư, sửa chữa bảo hành bảo dưỡng toàn bộ thiết bị điện nhà máy công nghiêp khu vực Hải Phòng và các vùng lân cận
vui lòng liên hệ Nguyên 0904 172 2 sáu chín,

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

----------

